# The use of "Techie"



## csheleytd (Jun 2, 2009)

So I suspect I may be opening a can of worms....but here goes. I'm curious about how people feel about the use of the word "Techie." We are about to begin another summer of our Youth Rep Professional Training Program and I always speak to the diminutive version of Technician. When I was in college that word was stricken from the vocabulary and every since I've politely but clearly explained that everyone behind the scenes has a title and specific skills and acknowledging them professionally is acknowledging their contribution respectfully. I don't need to take a bow at curtain call, I know my skills and contributions and my role in the process. It is a life's passion and also my job.....not a hobby nor something I fell into accidentally. I'm not trying to be pompous nor snotty, I just believe that "Techie" is used by people who are ignorant (i.e. simple don't know) about our craft and what we each do, and I don't care to perpetuate it. Anyone want to sound off?


----------



## porkchop (Jun 2, 2009)

You're relatively new so consider this a very light chastising, but please learn to use the search feature. Here is a thread with 85 ideas relevant to what you're asking. It's been covered over and over again, if you feel you have a new question or opinion feel free to say it, just look at see if what you're wondering has been covered before.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 3, 2009)

As Porkchop said, Learning to use the search function will reveal many amazing things in the archives. Try it, pick a topic you want to learn more about and run a search. You'll be amazed at what's already been covered. 

Short answer: 
High School students call themselves Techies. 
Professionals refer to themselves as Technicians. 
It's my job as a college T.D. to turn Techies into Technicians.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 3, 2009)

Certainly we normally don't encourage necroposting either, but now and again it doesn't hurt to revisit a topic that brings a lot of discussion.

Oh, and don't feel bad about bringing up old topics. I was very bad at not using the search function as well. And when I did, I wasn't always very good at it. 

I guess you could call me the "illage vidiot". :^)


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 3, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> Oh, and don't feel bad about bringing up old topics. I was very bad at not using the search function as well. And when I did, I wasn't always very good at it.



I'm still not very good at using the search function and I'm approaching 800 posts.


----------



## JChenault (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't remember if this was suggested here or somewhere else, but if you object to the use of 'Techie'. Just start calling the folks with lines the 'Acties'. Folks get the message pretty quickly.


----------



## csheleytd (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion, I'll try searching first next time.


----------



## Cashwalker (Jun 3, 2009)

I like to call myself a "Theatrical Engineer"... since I'm the TD, SM, Carpenter, Electrican, Sound Designer, Sound Operator, Lighting Designer, Toilet Plunger....


----------



## waynehoskins (Jun 3, 2009)

'Course, then there's the whole Engineer can-of-worms. 

"Illage vidiot". I like that one. I may have to use it.


----------



## Erwin (Jun 22, 2009)

i frequent a few forums and this is probalby the one I post on the least. But the Search chastising is my pet peeve on all the forums. If nobody posted about topics that there was already a thread about, every forum would now just be an encyclopedia. The "search is your friend" post that so many love to throw about is usually just a way for someone to say they think they know more than you. Don't worry about not searching, as if you do a search and post in an old thread, the same person that scolds you for not searching will go off on how you bumped an old thread. And the only way to avoid both is not to post an thus not use the forum. soo.....

On topic, I agree that Techie is a little bit ignorant. Kind of like calling doctors, geologists and chemists all scientists. They would all be a littel miffed if you called them "scientist". BUT... are they not scientists?

Our technical theatre jobs are often obscure, even to people in our industry and especially to those outside it or new to it. 

I Prefer to tell people specifically what I do, but consider the source. Many people in my community think we show movies !!! :/


----------

